# Timbrens?



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

My YJ Jeep seems to plow just fine, I have a Meyers 6.5 blade. Should I add Timbrens?
How do they affect the vehicle when the plow is off?


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

We HAD timbrens on a couple of the trucks, woulda been better off just welding off steel bars between the axle and the frame....man they gave a very stiff brutal ride. Swapped over to air bags up front and things were much nicer....let the air out when not plowing and went back to a normal ride.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

sjwrangler;827899 said:


> My YJ Jeep seems to plow just fine, I have a Meyers 6.5 blade. Should I add Timbrens?
> How do they affect the vehicle when the plow is off?


Order the two piece add a leaf set up from JC Whitney for a YJ rear. If you reverse the spring layout (front to back-back to front) and install under the front leaf they are exaclty what you need for $65. I have two set up this way now. I can post pics if you need.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

I put Timbrens in and didn't take them out over the summer. My wife won't ride in the truck...it rides too rough!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Air shock for a 1985 thunderbird fit the rear of a YJ (or is it the front?) I dont remember which end the shocks fit.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Grampa Plow;828070 said:


> My wife won't ride in the truck...


And your problem is ?????


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

ppandr;828062 said:


> Order the two piece add a leaf set up from JC Whitney for a YJ rear. If you reverse the spring layout (front to back-back to front) and install under the front leaf they are exaclty what you need for $65. I have two set up this way now. I can post pics if you need.


Please post the pics if you can. How does this affect the ride when the plow if off?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG.....seriously folks, this isn't yet another thread on this subject is it??? Talk about beating a dead hoarse. This is like putting a grenade up a dead horse's ass two years after it got a beat down.

there is 224 threads with Timbrens in the title line..........*224*


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

Fair enough.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RepoMan207;828360 said:


> OMG.....seriously folks, this isn't yet another thread on this subject is it??? Talk about beating a dead hoarse. This is like putting a grenade up a dead horse's ass two years after it got a beat down.
> 
> there is 224 threads with Timbrens in the title line..........*224*


Giggle, snort chuckle. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

There are probably 224 threads with the word TIMBREN in them. But, I can understand why the topic comes up so frequently. Timbren is trying to sell two hunks of rubber for $200. That's nuts. Your other optins depend upon the vehicle type you have so, then it's air bags, springs, etc.

Ultimatly Timbren should only be $50 and they do ride like crap. On a jeep they are constantly engaged. If you have springs they are a pain and dangerous to install... There just no great option.


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

The reason I asked is that while the topic of Timbren comes up often, (224 times), not that many speak of their experiences, and not that many about Jeeps and none about YJs. Some say they ride terrible when plowless, some say on a Jeep you don't notice them because they don't touch when plowless. Just looking for other's experiences.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I have a cherokee 99 sport. The springs are old so it sits lower than stock new. HOWEVER, the timbrens are very tall and would still touch with no air space in between the bottom and the stop.

The timbrens do become compressed but, that makes a bounce effect. On my 2500hd silverado they are less abrasive but, then there is a lot more weight that keep the bounce down.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

sjwrangler;828347 said:


> Please post the pics if you can. How does this affect the ride when the plow if off?


 Rides a little stiffer than without but worth it in terms of front end sag.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I have plowed with my 01 Cherokee for years, the trick I used when my front springs got whooped was to replace them with a set of 3 inch lift coils. Coils or leaves, they will still do most of the settling in the first year. I would just get an extended bump stop for it, it's a lot cheaper! Rubber is rubber.


----------

